# Potton Hall CS.....calling BognorMike



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Sqw your review of Potton Hall CS and was keen to go there next week.

However, whilst it appears in the C&CC handbook, it does not exist on the C&CC web-site.

Does anyone know if it is still a CS? Tried calling and had to leave a message on the voicemail.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brent

not sure whether they are still doing it; it was certainly a very quiet spot, and I think was owned by some musical people who also owned the studios. They let accommodation at the side as well, probably to impoverished musicians!

Hope you get a contact there

here's their web site

http://pottonhall.com/contact-us/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just found this

http://www.coolcamping.co.uk/campsite/potton-hall


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Many thanks Sir.

Just had a call from the owner and we are confirmed for 3 days next week.

Just wanted an adults only quiet site. We have a self sufficient M/H with solar etc so just need H2O and chemical toilet dump. Hope to do a bit of cycling to the coast and one or two pubs.

Kind regards


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

That's good - a lovely flat area - Dunwich is unmissable, also you can get the ferry across to Southwold - when the rowing boat is working!


oh - and don't forget to update my MHF site entry when you get back :roll:


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Back from Potton Hall CS in Suffolk and I have added an additional review to your original one.

We really enjoyed the site and the cycle rides to the disappearing village of Dunwich. The pub (The Ship??) there serves excellent beers (my favourite was Humpty Dumpty) 8) and food. Not easy pedalling back therefore!! :wink: :wink: 

Only downside was a bit of over crowding on our last night in that there were 8 M/Homes and caravans on-site.  Also for an adult only site, there was a M/Home with a young girl...about 7 years. However, she was very quiet so no problems re peace and quiet.

Pitch charge is now £6/night.


----------

